# Safe mode won't turn off



## Ellwin (Feb 27, 2005)

I rebooted my computer into safe mode to run Ad-Aware and norton so I could get rid of whatever was causing it to be unable to run those two programs normally. Then I booted it back into normal mode and I guess I did something because now a normal boot is into safe mode. I have no idea what to do any help would be great.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

how did you get into safe mode through f8 menu or msconfig
if you used msconfig
untick the box start in safeboot
if f8 try
last known good configuration


----------



## Ellwin (Feb 27, 2005)

*Thanks*

I went through msconfig. I tried unclicking the safe mode box on the boot.ini tab, but when I do it makes the computer go into selective start up mode. When I click normal boot it reapply's safe mode. Don't know if that is a full description thanks again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

leave it in selective mode


----------



## Ellwin (Feb 27, 2005)

*Thanks*

Ah k you know what I possibly did? so I could undo it just annoying everytime it starts up


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

is it fixed


----------



## Ellwin (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks it boots into normal mode now, just asks me everytime it starts up to return it to normal boot.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

on the boot ini tab
click on check all boot paths


----------



## Ellwin (Feb 27, 2005)

Says they're fine when checked


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

found this
Go to START and RUN and type MSCONFIG. 

In MSCONFIG, click on the ADVANCED button in the GENERAL tab. 

Make sure ENABLE STARTUP MENU is unchecked.


----------

